# FREE Today and Tomorrow Sept 15th & 16th: Surviving an American Gulag at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 15th & 16th at Amazon 


Surviving an American Gulag

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Book Profile for Surviving an American Gulag
Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity. Also included with this work is "A Dime a Dip," a tale of the author's grandmother and her considerable efforts on behalf of thousands of migrant worker children."

Acknowledgements

Surviving an American Gulag is a work long in the undertaking and comes from real experiences that I encountered during my sojourn at Fort Gordon, Georgia in 1967. The events, although novelized, pattern the U.S. Army's best (or worst) solution to solve perceived intramural social problems prior to the advent of the notorious Don't Ask, Don't Tell policy, a provision I hope to see overturned during my lifetime. I want to thank all those brave men and women in the armed forces, regardless of their sexual orientation, for their service. You have contributed to the pulse and bloodline of freedom, from the first Minutemen to the last souls that stay the good course in Iraq and Afghanistan. I too can count myself among your number.

Read a sample of Surviving an American Gulag​Table of Contents

Chapter One: The Standards of War
Chapter Two: Exit and Entry
Chapter Three: The Powder Puff Room
Chapter Four: Getting with the Program
Chapter Five: Hoops and Laps
Chapter Six: Run, Dodge and Jump
Chapter Seven: Bringing in the Bacon
Chapter Eight: Over Hill, Over Dale
Chapter Nine: Frank
Chapter Ten: Night Sounds
Chapter Eleven: Calling Mr. Dix
Chapter Twelve: Lenny
Chapter Thirteen: Buddy
Chapter Fourteen: Merryman's Moment
Chapter Fifteen: Apple Pan Dowdy
Chapter Sixteen: Fire in the Hole
Chapter Seventeen: A Dream of Freedom
Chapter Eighteen: A Look in the Mirror
Chapter Nineteen: In the Halls Antiseptic
Chapter Twenty: Dust
Chapter Twenty-one: Back to Basics
Chapter Twenty-two: The Battle of the Soame
Chapter Twenty-two: The Roxy
Chapter Twenty-four: Jose
Epilog: June 16, 2008

A Dime a Dip​
Here's a few pull-quotes from reviewers of Surviving an American Gulag

"Patterson's novelized memoir read just as that, a memoir. When I opened the first page, I felt as though I was sitting next to him, and when I closed the book, I shook his hand and thanked him for sharing the memories." - Esmerelda Luv

"Patterson's telling of the story conveys the primitive conditions and harsh life experienced in basic training, from the total lack of privacy in the barracks to the grueling physical fitness training and the terror of night-time battle drills. Anyone who has ever had to spend time in one of the Army's many "splinter villages" will know from Patterson's words that he's been there himself." - Michael Hicks, author of In her Name

"Yet again Mr. Patterson has proven with this novel what a superb story teller he is. He has this amazing ability to catch the reader's attention right from the beginning." - Mireille eynes (Belgium)

"Surviving an American Gulag is nothing short of a heart and gut wrenching exploration of true human fortitude." - Timothy Mulder

"Edward Patterson's tale of military life has left me breathless. I ache to see this story up on the big screen. Some of the most endearing and inspiring characters, set against the backdrop of a rabidly homophobic bootcamp." - Thomas Riccobuono

"This is a poignant novel about how the military treated it's gay recruits and how a rag tag group struggled to overcome substantial obstacles. I found myself cheering for Gibbs in the novel's closing chapters as his confidence and abilities grew along with his self discovery." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"All the characters in this book, bad guys and good guys, will tug at your emotions in a very good way. Thank you for sharing your life." - Bookbinder ========================================
For complete reviews and even a snippet of an online reading see the Amazon page.

Come into the Gulag . . .

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## jimbellow (Mar 13, 2009)

Let me guess, you wrote this? 








it looks good!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Jim:

Yep, this is one of my children. I was able to finally get the cove link up.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a piece of trivia - Surviving an American Gulag was the feature of the first on-line book signing last August, hosted my Sondi Miller.

And here's a review I received when the novel/memoir was irst released.

*A Unique Perspective on Military Life*
Review by Michael R. Hicks (Annapolis, MD USA)

Having served in the Army myself, I thought that this book provided a rather fascinating perspective of what for many is a very pivotal point in their lives: military basic training.

The story is told from the point of view of Private Winslow Gibbs, who seems totally unsuited to the military, particularly in the Vietnam-era draft: he is terribly overweight, emotionally soft and - although unbeknownst to himself at the time - homosexual, at a time when being "queer" in the military could land you in prison.

Patterson's telling of the story conveys the primitive conditions and harsh life experienced in basic training, from the total lack of privacy in the barracks to the grueling physical fitness training and the terror of night-time battle drills. Anyone who has ever had to spend time in one of the Army's many "splinter villages" will know from Patterson's words that he's been there himself. And those who haven't experienced the trials and tribulations of military training can gain a better understanding - and respect - for what our young service members experience before they even place themselves in harm's way; and while those of Patterson's generation had no choice during the draft, young men and women today volunteer for such hardships to serve their country, which is something so many of their countrymen do not truly appreciate.

Like those men and women, Patterson's hero - Private Gibbs - learns that he is more than he ever thought he could be. The training he endures, while harsh, reveals his inner strength, which is tempered and honed by his drill sergeant and the members of his platoon.

As for the gay aspect of the story, to me it was almost incidental. Patterson is clearly trying to portray the extreme hardships borne by gay men in the military at the time, and this book certainly does that well in a very non-graphic way.

But the bottom line, in my opinion, is the same as for any other tale of men (and, today, women) who prepare for the ultimate test of war: it's a story of comradeship, a tale of survival against what so often seems to be overwhelming odds.

Surviving an American Gulag http://www.amazon.com/dp/1438247230


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have now discovered that Surviving an American Gulag is available in Sony Reader format also at Smashwords.com - I think I'll convert my other books in case anyone needs it in that format also.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Popular among my readers is Surviving an American Gulag, based on my experiences in the US Army in 1967.


Thanks! I went right over and bought your book. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Dear Avalon 3:

Thank you for becoming a Patterson reader. I hope you enjoy the read. I will not fail you.
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Surviving an American Gulag is perhaps the hardest book I ever wrote as it is a "memoir" with the names changed, and autobiographuical, and I try to do something that's difficult. I try to show my soul - warts and all. Being a gay man in the US Army was hard enough, but to relive it in print was a bit traumatic. However, I've said - so there . . . 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Authors learn to polish their novels up so they sparkle, but in the case of Surviving an American Gulag, I stopped one step of refinement. I felt that the rough edge helped the work and so left some rugged stretches , which readers have told me, adds to their enjoyment. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now reduced to the special price of $ .99 (NINETY-NINE cents), Surviving an American Gulag.



Come into the Gulag . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Sounds great! 

Might have to check it out!!! Especially since I enjoyed your novel The Jade Owl so much!!! 

And the price is right!!!! 





Wendy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Wendy:

This books is a bit different than The Jade Owl - no fantasy here, but me baring my soul, warts and all. I hope you enjoy it, but indeed, I will not fail you.

Edwrd C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last 2 Days at $ .99 cents - reduced price ends on Monday

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a little sample from the book: (Bowdlerized)  Gibbs is my autobiographical character and was drafted into the Army at 275 lbs. (just as I was)

==============================
Gibbs smiled and entered the mess. As he took his metal tray, a hand slammed his shoulder. It was Cook — Sergeant Beale. He was a thin, gangly man, not the typical picture of an Army cook. Still, he packed a powerful wallop. After the whack, Beale screamed across the food line to his assorted K.P. workers. “There’s a Pillsbury Doughboy coming.” He looked at Gibbs. “When you’re in here, you’re mine.” His eyes bugged. “Only what’s on your tray, nothing more. And if you don’t get it in here, you don’t get it.” He yanked Gibbs toward him by the collar. “Or I’ll feed you to the other pigs. D’ya hear me?”
“Yes . . . yes, sergeant.”
“Good. Then, we’ll get along. Eat hearty.”
Ormond pulled him along.
“What did he mean, a Pillsbury Doughboy?”
“What did you think he meant?”
Gibbs soon found out. He extended his tray for eggs and ham and hot cereal, but nothing materialized. Not so much as a biscuit. When he reached the end of the line, he stared at Ormond’s tray and back at the next in line, Herbie, who had pancakes drizzled in honey. Suddenly, a plate sailed over the counter landing on Gibbs tray. On it, a hard-boiled egg, two slices of dry toast. A glass of orange juice followed. He scanned this in dismay. He could smell bacon, but not on his plate. He spied oatmeal and maple syrup, but not on his plate. He hankered for country gravy and sausage swimming in grease, but now realizing he was tagged for a special diet. The good stuff was not, nor would be, showing up in the near future on his plate.
Gibbs sighed, but he was hungry, and the dry toast and rubbery egg was nothing to sneer at, although as he chowed down beside Ormond and the others, he was finished before Herbie had started even one of his pancakes. He thought that maybe Ormond would spot him a hunk of ham, or even a pat of butter. However, while Ormond knew the lay of the land, he knew that Beale would have his balls if he mucked around with a Pillsbury Doughboy’s diet. Gibbs was so hungry he didn’t notice the dozen or so other fellow Doughboys gazing dreamily about the mess hall, living on aroma and nothing more.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Trivia: The original draft of Surviving an American Gulag was written in the 1st person. In order to help distance myself from the autobiographical material, I converted it to 3rd person, a tighter perspective to maintain for this particular journey.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Surviving an American Gulag was the internet's first on-line reading and signing back in Agust 2008.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

June special. Suviving an American Gulag, now $ .99.


----------



## BookBinder (Jan 21, 2009)

I just finished reading this book and thoroughly enjoyed it from beginning to end.  Knowing it is based on a true story makes it even more interesting when we see the struggles with inner emotions and the perseverance of one soldier in the military in 1967.  I've learned a lot about the Special Training Unit which, if not for this book, I never would have  known even existed.  I recommend this book to everyone and actually see it as making a good, informative movie.  All the characters in this book, bad guys and good guys, will tug at your emotions in a very good way.

Thank you Edward C. Patterson for sharing your life.  I wish you continued success and happiness.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Bookbinder for your review of my book. It is not an easy thing to share the details of my life, warts and all, with the world, but it is gratiying to know whn someone finds my journey worthy of comment.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today there was a discussion regarding the _*Don't Ask, Don't Tell * _ policy on the Gay & Lesbian Writers Readers group and I stated that there were worse things than _*Don't Ask, Don't Tell * _ when I served as a gay man in the Army. I mentioned the Special training Unit (the Gulag), and members asked me to elaborate, so I did and thought, since this book is posted here and with lots of traffic today, I'd repost my response:

". . . my novel, _*Surviving an American Gulag*_, which tells the full tale, The Special Training Unit is where the Army put those "undesirables" that they wanted to Section 8 out. It was a harsh place, akin to a prison and the training was intense. Since I was in it, I'll tell you - it was mostly for homosexuals, illiterates and the physically unfit (I fit into two of those categories - and I'm literate). I survived it, meaning I manage to lose 120 pounds in 6 weeks, survived a bout of pneumonia (caught because of my weakened physical condition) and graduated back into Basic training (week 2), went on to AIT and finally left for Germany to serve proudly (although I was originally slated for Nam). Most of the other people in the Gulag were discharged with a Section 8, which meant they were unemployable and wore the mark of Cain. Even the sergeants in charge of the Gulag were misfits.

My particular Gulag was in Fort Gordon, Georgia. It took me some deep soul searching to write _*Surviving an American Gulag*_, because I was still in the closet and, like many gay folk, had a good dose of self loathing, but I think of all the achievements in my life, that one was the hardest to endure and overcome (the right to serve my country on my own terms). But I decided to tell the story, because one of my mentors, Miriam Ben Shalom, the first lesbian ever to overturn a dishonorable discharge legally, told me, when I sat with her back in my activist days. "It doesn't matter what you did or how you acted then. What matters is what your going to do about things now." Miriam is a remarkable woman and my hero. I remember her saying in a speech she made about the Pink Triangle prisoners of Dachau, and her relating of the human Christmas tree massacre there. "Whenever I feel my voice is becoming silent and I've done my best. Whenever I am drained by the effort, I lay in bed at night, and all those men come to the end of my bed and bid me to stay the course for them. How can I refuse them?" Ah, such mentors and heroes we all should have as Miriam Ben Shalom.

Edward C. Patterson
A proud Veteran, 1966-68

Visit my *NEW*  Amazon Authors Page http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMI6X8


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A snippet from Surviving an American Gulag

*Gibbs felt his chest cracking, but he tried to gain control of his breathing. He bit his tongue trying to clench his teeth. It added to the overall trauma. Still, he recouped and managed a tight skeleton jaw lock and then pushed his breath out - pushed and then pushed again until his lungs, still on fire, were a manageable flame. He was slowing however. Then he passed Willis, who was still on his first lap, Gonvea marching beside him encouraging him with every four-letter word in the buccaneer's bible.

"Never give up," Gibbs muttered between his clenched teeth. He concentrated on the teeth, and then thought of Avila's suggestion. Say a prayer. Which one? The Lord's Prayer. The twenty-third Psalm? Now I lay me down to sleep? "Never give up," he stammered. "The Lord is with me."

He said this twice and noticed that it forced him to concentrate on the finish line, which was now less than a-half mile away. Therefore, he sang it again: Never give up, the Lord is with me. And again. And again, until it not only became a mantra, but a pace. He forgot the pain. He remembered the low crawl and the howling cheers of his new comrades at his success. He felt their back pats and their yelps of congratulations. He saw Gonvea's snarled face. Now that wasn't so


Spoiler



fuckin'


 hard, troop. Was it?  Was this?*



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Only $ .99 until June 27th.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

With Amazon's price system stuck, this might be the prmanent price on Surviving an American Gulag.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm including this snippet from the Acknowledgements of Surviving an American Gulag as my July 4th offering.

*
"Acknowledgements

Surviving an American Gulag is a work long in the undertaking and comes from real experiences that I encountered during my sojourn at Fort Gordon, Georgia in 1967. The events, although novelized, pattern the U.S. Army's best (or worst) solution to solve perceived intramural social problems prior to the advent of the notorious Don't Ask, Don't Tell policy, a provision I hope to see overturned during my lifetime. I want to thank all those brave men and women in the armed forces, regardless of their sexual orientation, for their service. You have contributed to the pulse and bloodline of freedom, from the first Minutemen to the last souls that stay the good course in Iraq and Afghanistan. I too can count myself among your number."*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

This really sounds interesting ... I came of age in the early 80's - long before DADT but after the draft ended  ... I filled out paperwork to join the military so I could initial and sign the section saying I'm gay.  (pre-emptive measure against a future draft and kept my father off my back at the same time ...)

I knew things were far worse in the bad old days and this looks like an interesting lesson about that time.  never noticed it before but I'm definitely going to have to read this one ...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Geoffrey. I hope you enjoy it. It encapsulates my army experiences in 1967, when they shunting gay men and others into specially segregated units called "Special Training Units." I survived it - thus the title.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

guess we all live some portion of our lives in a Gulag.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed,
Just picked this one up.  Some nice reviews! (My TBR list is getting a little long)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Carol:

You are the first sale of the day.   Ibet my TBR's bigger that yours he he he . Well, maybe not. So many books and only one life.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Meet the author (Me) in a recent interview from the San Francisco Examiner.

http://tinyurl.com/mp793n

warning, I use a few adult words in the interview.


Spoiler



(nothing that you haven't heard before, but just a warning)



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You'd be surprised what we can survive.

Priate Winslow Gibbs (aka Edward C. Patterson)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just bought Surviving an American Gulag.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, thanks mlewis. I just saw that you also bought The Jade Owl. You certainly mande this author's day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here are pictures of me 42 years ago when I was a buck 20 year old private in the US Army (1966-1968, the photos were taken in mid-February, 1967). Me or Private Gibbs, as we are one and the same. I had lost 120 pounds when these photos were taken (I went into the army at nearly 280), and I lost that weight in 6 weeks. How?


Spoiler



Read the book


, 





































Edward C. Patterson
Don't ask, but I'll still tell.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Also included in Surviving an American Gulag is the short story Dime a Dip, about the my grandmother and her fund raising for migrant workers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What a cutie!   

I am reading this book right now.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I'd date me if I looked like that now.   I hope you're enjoying Surviving. It's a bit different (rougher) than my usual fare, but most reader feedback has been favorable and, although I have to tell all my dirty little secrets (because this one a authobiograhical) it was still easier than writing Look Away Silence, where I had to relive the great sadness.

Tahnks

Ed P


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Surviving an American Gulag was the first novel to have an on-line book signing last August. It was hosted by Sondi Miller or "Mother Ghoul's" fame and went well. She posted an audio snippet n Amazon.com.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Surviving an American Gulag might surprise you, since the units that the government set up as Special were secret. Even today, they deny they existed.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Surviving an American Gulag was originally written as a 2 Act Play and when expanded to a novel, first written in 1997 in the first person. I felt it was too close to the bone and had a big axe to grind, so in the fifth revision, I changed the voice to 3rd person to get a different perspective on the actual events in my life. That was a surprise. So here you have me, warts and all. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If pneumonia had claimed Winslow Gibbs, as it tries in this novel, I wouldn;t hve been able to write it. duh.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If anyone wants to know the diet that caused me to lose 120 pounds in 6 weeks during the Novel's timeframe, just ask here and I'll reveal all (it's not a spoiler).

Ed Patterson


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ed, I just read your book this week and loved it. What a struggle!


Spoiler



Is the ending (many years later) true about you and "Avila"?


Recommend this book to everyone and happy to give this thread a bump.

Marti


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Unfortunately, Marti. No. The original ending was preachy and I decided since it is an autobiographical novel as opposed to a memoir, my readers deserved a Patterson ending, one from the author's imagination.

I am delighted that you loved the book. It rarely disappoints a reader.

Thanks you

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Survival is an often under estimated act. However, when you have no option but to endure, you'd be surprise what inner and outer aid comes to the rescue. At last, that's the life leson I learned and expressed it in _Surviving an American Gulag_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My prayers go out to the families of those who lost loved ones at Ft. Hood. I am devasted by that news.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

_*Surviving an American Gulag * _ was the first book to be read at an on-line Internet Book signing in August 2008, hosted by Sondi Miller. I try to stay on the leading (bleedin) edge.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a snippet from _*Surviving an American Gulag*_. Ready for an out of body experience?

Time stopped, or so it seemed. Gibbs found the hospital bed the most comfortable haven he had snookered in months. The cloud pillow and the soft mattress hugged him like a trip home. He scarcely recalled the passage of days - the needle pricks, the coughs and wheezes from his ward mates, or the doctor's pasty face hovering over him, head shaking. It was in this middle passage between sick and sicker that Gibbs recuperated his legs from cramp and his shoulders from ache. Time stopped.

It took four days for the measles to subside - four days for it to infect everyone in the ward, none of whom entered here with a rash. However, it only took two days for the bronchial disorders that reigned here to creep across the linen and infect Gibbs - and another two to plunge him into a high fever and coughing and unimaginable pain. He didn't remember when they encased him in the tent, although he had a vague recollection of many hands on his body - arms and legs and head, all compressed and tousled. Day ran into night and night into day. Time stopped.

Gibbs felt the world literally pressing on his chest. Then the curtain would be drawn and the tent lifted. The orderly would wipe up. The nurse would take his pulse and blood pressure, and always the needle up the arm like an addict in some desolate alley taking his daily dosage, only everything came out - nothing in. No food. No water. His throat was on fire, and if something other than blood was coming out, he didn't care. It was beyond his sense of knowing, so like a grub was he.

Then came the wild dreams - wilder than the subway cars, although these dreams were populated by B Platoon, and his fifth grade class and his teachers and his mother and the devil, because they were hot dreams - passionately clinging to all his fears, which he knew were also his desires. He was falling, and then flying and then sinking. There were houses with hundreds of rooms, each with an old face and a new face and men with no faces. He ran the mile and prayed and chanted. He shot hoops and missed, each time the ball ridging the rim, taunting him to try a bit harder next time. There were stretches when he talked up a storm - a gravelly guttural mutter that would be interrupted by those cold hands - the hands that parted the tent, poked his arm, adjusted his tubing. He even thought he heard someone praying near his ear and that gave him comfort, but also shot terror through his heart.

Drenched. That wonderful bower of pillow white and linen gray was as wet as if he were baby in want of training. Every pore would release salty perspiration, smoothing him in an uncomfortable heat. He tossed. Suddenly, the blankets were heavy and had to be shucked. Then the air was chilled, frigid and he wanted nothing more than to wrap himself in the counterpane of his youth - the enticing winter bed that his mother prepped with a warm frying pan over the top sheets.

Then, the tent was gone. The sunlight was evident, although the faces still pestered him with their poking and pricking. His chest still rattled with every breath, but he was awake now more than asleep. He saw his neighbors - sometimes staring at him, sometimes asleep. They spoke, but he didn't answer. Not that he didn't understand them. It was just too much effort. He didn't want to know them. He missed B Platoon now, as if they were a hundred years away. He had an awful feeling that they were gone - dead or Sectioned 8 or to whatever finality in the gulag's repertoire of endings.

This end's mine, he thought. I've been tampered with and have caught the first


Spoiler



fucking


 bug that came my way. It was the first cogent thought he had had in two weeks, and it lead to another. Where the hell's that orderly? His tongue felt like a trout out of water. He had a thirst that, unlike time, wouldn't stop. He gazed at the bed to the right. The occupant was still and deathlike. The one to the left was propped up and reading.

"Hey," Gibbs rasped. "Where's the water fountain?"

Mr. Left-bed sat up and smiled. He was a troop of perhaps twenty, with a shock of red hair and more freckles than Gibbs' long-gone measles. "Hey," he crowed. "You're alive."

"Of course, I'm . . ." Gibbs bit his lip. Was he alive or was this some manifestation of hell?

"I thought you were a goner." The troop swung his legs over the side of the bed. "Riggs laid a bet that you were being suited up for a body bag."

Gibbs shuddered. "Enough. Water. I don't need to hear about . . ."

"Well, I don't know whether you should have water. Let me get Gideon."

"Get whoever the


Spoiler



fuck


 you want," Gibbs muttered, unkindly.

The freckle faced troop shuffled down the ward.

"Hey, you're awake," came a voice from the right. Mr. Right-bed had come alive. He was a gaunt black man with sunken eyes and looked like a negative image of Gibbs at his worse. "Hey, Jonas. Where'd that Jonas go? D'ya hear now?"

"Water," Gibbs moaned."
Enjoy
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to my *Surviving an American Gulag* readers.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This novel tells the little known methods used in the military before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy. It is my own, personal story, but it isn't a soapbox against the military. In many ways it recognizes the dilemma and the importance of serving ones country with honor, even if you need to survive obstacles to do it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought and read this some time ago and really enjoyed it. I love a good "misfit makes good" story.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks CarlD. You made my day.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come visit with the original "biggest loser" contest.    This is reality, and not a show.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ed: I think I'll try it, along with 'Look Away'


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Great. You've made my day.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of back on my military diet and lose th 120 pounds again, but all that exercise, running and 25 mile full pack hikes at age 62 just won;t do.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Privates Gibbs, Avila and Sgt Gonvea.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come visit the rough tough times of a young man faced with no escape. If you can' beat 'em - join 'em.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is my story folks and it took a team of mules to get me to tell it. Well, the cat's out of the bag. Oh, well. Enjoy it. Learn from it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ed, I watched Part 1 of Band of Brothers last night and couldn't help but think of your book while watching the basic training part.  I think it was the Air Force though and at a base in Georgia.  They had to run up a mountain.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, mlewis, I remember that in Band of Brothers - and we did have the hills and trails of Georgia to trek through.    

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This novel details the most deining moment of my life, except perhaps the loss of of my Mom 2 years ago.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get down and give me 20, troop.

Yes, Sargeant!

I can't hera you!

YES, SARGEANT!


Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come read about one man's (mine) definng moment in life. (warts and all)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that Don't Ask, Don't Tell is in the News again, come read of how the Army handled the issue back in 1967.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I was twenty years old, alone, fat, gay and trapped in the US Army draft - then why do I regard this event in my life the most defining. Come read about it in _Surviving an American Gulag_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I was twenty years old, alone, fat, gay and trapped in the US Army draft - then why do I regard this event in my life the most defining. Come read about it in _Surviving an American Gulag_.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Got to give Ed props here. this is the coolest post with the coolest thread title I've seen in a while!

* Surviving an American Gulag - Don't Ask, Don't Tell? Oh, I'm tellin'*


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed, I 1-clicked but alas!  I already bought it!  Ok, time to reorganize the TBR list!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've done that before, especailly with freebies.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooo-rah!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In 1967, what was a young man to do when he got his letter from Uncle Sam? Could happen again, you know? The answer is: He becomes a patriot.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you! Thank you for writing this book! I read the title and bought it. I know how it is to tell.. This is what keeps  of gay people going.. 

I'am in a conservative church so I'm slightly in the  same situation. Unfortunately or something this is the church I feel I belong to, and the people there are amazing, but it is difficult being a lesbian. I keep thinking how life would be if I could fall in love with a man, but I haven't been able to. Again thank you for writing this book!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Winter9:

Your welcome. It wasn't an easy book to pen, but they all can't be campfire tales. Sometimes we need to open and vein and bleed a little.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I understand that it wasn't easy. But it will help many people, and in the end I think that makes up for it. I went to Bible School, and I told all the girls one night, and It really helped a girl in the same situation, only she was still struggling. It's worth it putting yourself out there sometimes!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's scarier to be in the closet than out of it. Who would have thought. It might be a baptism of fire coming out, but most of the pain is internal. External pain can handled with . . .a big stick and purse filled with quarters.


Edward C. Patterson
(I've dealt with skin heads in 7-Elevens. Ooo-ra!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This one sold well in February.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a few pull-quotes from reviewers of Surviving an American Gulag

"Patterson's novelized memoir read just as that, a memoir. When I opened the first page, I felt as though I was sitting next to him, and when I closed the book, I shook his hand and thanked him for sharing the memories." - Esmerelda Luv

"Patterson's telling of the story conveys the primitive conditions and harsh life experienced in basic training, from the total lack of privacy in the barracks to the grueling physical fitness training and the terror of night-time battle drills. Anyone who has ever had to spend time in one of the Army's many "splinter villages" will know from Patterson's words that he's been there himself." - Michael Hicks, author of In her Name

"Yet again Mr. Patterson has proven with this novel what a superb story teller he is. He has this amazing ability to catch the reader's attention right from the beginning." - Mireille eynes (Belgium)

"Surviving an American Gulag is nothing short of a heart and gut wrenching exploration of true human fortitude." - Timothy Mulder

"Edward Patterson's tale of military life has left me breathless. I ache to see this story up on the big screen. Some of the most endearing and inspiring characters, set against the backdrop of a rabidly homophobic bootcamp." - Thomas Riccobuono

"This is a poignant novel about how the military treated it's gay recruits and how a rag tag group struggled to overcome substantial obstacles. I found myself cheering for Gibbs in the novel's closing chapters as his confidence and abilities grew along with his self discovery." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"All the characters in this book, bad guys and good guys, will tug at your emotions in a very good way. Thank you for sharing your life." - Bookbinder


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A recent peruse of this book by its author has inspired another round at yet another diet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the opening acknoledgments to Surviving an American Gulag and the Table of Contents, which I will also add to th OP:

Acknowledgements

Surviving an American Gulag is a work long in the undertaking and comes from real experiences that I encountered during my sojourn at Fort Gordon, Georgia in 1967. The events, although novelized, pattern the U.S. Army's best (or worst) solution to solve perceived intramural social problems prior to the advent of the notorious Don't Ask, Don't Tell policy, a provision I hope to see overturned during my lifetime. I want to thank all those brave men and women in the armed forces, regardless of their sexual orientation, for their service. You have contributed to the pulse and bloodline of freedom, from the first Minutemen to the last souls that stay the good course in Iraq and Afghanistan. I too can count myself among your number.

*Table of Contents

Chapter One: The Standards of War
Chapter Two: Exit and Entry
Chapter Three: The Powder Puff Room
Chapter Four: Getting with the Program
Chapter Five: Hoops and Laps
Chapter Six: Run, Dodge and Jump
Chapter Seven: Bringing in the Bacon
Chapter Eight: Over Hill, Over Dale
Chapter Nine: Frank
Chapter Ten: Night Sounds
Chapter Eleven: Calling Mr. Dix
Chapter Twelve: Lenny
Chapter Thirteen: Buddy
Chapter Fourteen: Merryman's Moment
Chapter Fifteen: Apple Pan Dowdy
Chapter Sixteen: Fire in the Hole
Chapter Seventeen: A Dream of Freedom
Chapter Eighteen: A Look in the Mirror
Chapter Nineteen: In the Halls Antiseptic
Chapter Twenty: Dust
Chapter Twenty-one: Back to Basics
Chapter Twenty-two: The Battle of the Soame
Chapter Twenty-two: The Roxy
Chapter Twenty-four: Jose
Epilog: June 16, 2008

A Dime a Dip*​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want a riveting page turner of my very revealing army life, this is the work for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Even today I still wear the scars from this period - a violent morning cough from pneumonia and a fading scar on the back of my hand. But this tale defines me, changed me forever and hope for the better.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I boguht it, just haven't gotten to it yet, but looking forward to it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Surviving an American Gulag - Revised for 2010

I am happy to announce the revision and relaunch of 
Surviving an American Gulag 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BOST1G (Kindle Version) 
effective today 4/12/10. 
Same great story with some changes in editing.

and for a 2 week period I am offering a replacement copy for Free at

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109 
Use Coupon Code XE87F 
(and if presented with a version choice upon check out select the 2010 version).

New Readers welcomed.*​
*Thank you and enjoy.
Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Received a nice review last night on Amazon. Come take a look:

http://www.amazon.com/Surviving-an-American-Gulag-ebook/product-reviews/B001BOST1G/ref=cm_cr_pr_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Second week celebrating the re-release of my novelized memoir.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109 
Use Coupon Code XE87F 
(and if presented with a version choice upon check out select the 2010 version).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last 2 Days for FREE.

Ed Patterson


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm reading this right now and I think it's really good. My husband did his first AIT at Fort Gordon, and it was a fairly miserable time, so I empathize. It's kind of sad to realize how much worse it was back when.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks BlueFrog:

Let me know what you think when you finish it.


Thanks
Ed Patterson


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I loved this book. I just wish I knew more people who would appreciate it to recommend it to.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, bluefrog - you just did.  

Edward C. Patterson
PS: You made my day. Any reader that tell me they "loved" my book, sends me off on a cloud. (Come back, Ed! Get real, Ed!)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Last day for FREE. Tomorrow the price will soar to . . .$ .99  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks all for the wonderful response to _Surviving an American Gulag_. If I knew that it would be so well received, I'd reenlist and go through it again. (NOT) 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Surviving an American Gulag
230 pages
Not a good fit for military sevice, Private Winslow Gibbs falls out of basic training and works in the quartermaster shack. However, the Army doesn't allow misfit draftees to fade that easily. No. Private Gibbs is shipped out to a place where those who are overweight, illiterate or otherwise considered pariahs are handled - the Special Training Unit, also called the Gulag. Here young Gibbs is challenged at every turn by an uncompromizing environment and his own self-realization. Surviving an American Gulag is the author's novelized memoir about his turn in the Army in 1967 when Army policy was merciless for a lost draftee caught in the barbed-wire. 

Here's what reviewers say about Surviving an American Gulag

"Patterson's novelized memoir read just as that, a memoir. When I opened the first page, I felt as though I was sitting next to him, and when I closed the book, I shook his hand and thanked him for sharing the memories." - Esmerelda Luv

"Patterson's telling of the story conveys the primitive conditions and harsh life experienced in basic training, from the total lack of privacy in the barracks to the grueling physical fitness training and the terror of night-time battle drills. Anyone who has ever had to spend time in one of the Army's many "splinter villages" will know from Patterson's words that he's been there himself." - Michael Hicks, author of In her Name

"Yet again Mr. Patterson has proven with this novel what a superb story teller he is. He has this amazing ability to catch the reader's attention right from the beginning." - Mireille eynes (Belgium)

"Surviving an American Gulag is nothing short of a heart and gut wrenching exploration of true human fortitude." - Timothy Mulder

"Edward Patterson's tale of military life has left me breathless. I ache to see this story up on the big screen. Some of the most endearing and inspiring characters, set against the backdrop of a rabidly homophobic bootcamp." - Thomas Riccobuono

"This is a poignant novel about how the military treated it's gay recruits and how a rag tag group struggled to overcome substantial obstacles. I found myself cheering for Gibbs in the novel's closing chapters as his confidence and abilities grew along with his self discovery." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"All the characters in this book, bad guys and good guys, will tug at your emotions in a very good way. Thank you for sharing your life." - Bookbinder

Ed Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Ed - I bought this title of yours through Smashwords. Since I really enjoyed Turning Idolator I wanted to put another of your books in my TBR pile. 

I decided to try and email the mobi file to my Kindle and it worked!!! I don't know why I'm so excited about this. 

Looking forward to it. 

Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Jenna:

I hope you enjoy this very impressional and watershed period of my life.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

With the Don't Ask, Don't Tell policy in the news, this autobiographical work of 1967 is ripe ad rife.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Started yesterday. I'm really enjoying it so I'll most likely be done by the weekend.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Scott:
I prepared a snippet for the snippet thread, but since I'm responding to you, I'll post it here also.

*Because the Don't Tell, Don't Ask Policy is about to be repealed, I was moved to poetry tonight:*

*Who Gets the Flag?*
- for the tens of thousands of gay men and women who have shared in protecting our freedoms, but did so by sacrificing theirs.

Who gets the flag when my soldier boy falls
In the desert where he broke my heart?
They came to the door, but not mine
To say he was gone and fallen.
Phone call in the night told me that he died
But I knew before the signal rang,
Before the gentle nod from his mother
And the solace from his dad.
Because we were joined at the heart
Even when oceans apart.
But when I come to his bier
I am just a pal - a friend
Because even in death he would lose if known
That I am his hand and heart.
So as I sing hymns and listen to prayers,
I turn to his sister and whisper in wonder -
Who gets my soldier boy's flag now - 
Now that all mourn aloud - 
Now that I stand at the back of the church
And weep my silent prayer?
Who will fold it and give it to me
And thank me for my sacrifice
So I might rest my head upon his sacrifice
And dream the hero's dream?
But I know no one will see me,
A ghost more ghostly than my love.
There is no greater violence
Than a life that's mourned in silence.

Edward C. Patterson
I thought I'd never live to see the day


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Posted review on the various sites:

I don't normally give 5 star ratings to authors that haven't established a track record in my library, but I've got to make an exception here. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that DADT is being voted on soon, or maybe that the vote is long overdue, but this novel really struck its mark with me.

The story relates the trials of Private Winslow Gibbs, an obese and fumbling mess of a soldier, and his development as both a man and a soldier. Fantastic read. Thank you Ed.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank yu, Scott. I so glad you enjoyed it.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Ranked 15,417 in paid kindle store. Hopefully it'll hit top 10,000 by the end of the day.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hope that it does, Scott

Thanks

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still over the moon about the progress on repealing "Don't Ask, Don't tell," I can;t tell you how much it means to me. Oh, yes I can.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just had a reader review that said the novel (which is based on my own life experience) made her cry. Made my day, it did.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I think of my army experiences every morning when I cough my head off from the pneumonia that nearly killed me.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Readers tell me that this book is so real and they root for Private Gibbs. Since this is based very close on my real experiences, that shouldn't come a surprise. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The gift that Uncle Sam gave me that just keeps on giving.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Ed, I enjoy your writing style. Do you write other non-autobiographical fiction?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Carld.

Yes, I have 15 published works out there, all in paperback and on the Kindle. Here's a link to my Amazon Author's page where they are all featured:

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002BMI6X8

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Ed, I should have thought of checking the author page. It looks like you have a really interesting selection of books here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

[whisper]psst: you can also check the index at the top of the book bazaar. . .in fact, there are two: one alphabetically by author and one by genre. . . .Ed's listed in both. . . . . .[/whisper]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Whoops! I forgot about those.   The genre one and the link one is a new innovation, thanks to Jeff.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come read my story based on MY story.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I looked in the mirror this morning and thought I might need to go back on that Army diet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you like intense reads based on a true story (mine), this is the read for you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, the military had a different attitude - a more stressful one, if not confusing, called, officially, The Special Training Unit, but by those who experienced it, the Gulag. I experienced it.

Surviving an American Gulag
230 pages - $ .79 on the Kindle
Not a good fit for military sevice, Private Winslow Gibbs falls out of basic training and works in the quartermaster shack. However, the Army doesn't allow misfit draftees to fade that easily. No. Private Gibbs is shipped out to a place where those who are overweight, illiterate or otherwise considered pariahs are handled - the Special Training Unit, also called the Gulag. Here young Gibbs is challenged at every turn by an uncompromizing environment and his own self-realization. Surviving an American Gulag is the author's novelized memoir about his turn in the Army in 1967 when Army policy was merciless for a lost draftee caught in the barbed-wire. 

This book is not an anti-military harangue nor a gay man's soapbox. In fact, it is quite the opposite. As a proud veteran of the 1960's, I seek to give you insight into the institution, while revealing the secrets of the deeper Gulag within my soul.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come hear about a time when I was able to find my ribs.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The heck with Weight Watchers. Get drafted and piss the Army off, and then you too can (like me) survive the American Gulag.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the Amazon review grid:

11 Reviews 
5 star:    (9) 
4 star:    (2) 
3 star:    (0) 
2 star:    (0) 
1 star:    (0 )


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Does Texas maximum security count as a Gulag?    I survived 4 years of that!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess it does. My experiences were a bit different as it wasn;t realli incarceration - it was exercising my rights.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

As I'm just starting anothr military novel (a gothic horror one), I have fond thoughts of this one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a brief excerpt from Surviving an American Gulag, mid action as two soldiers sneak out on an illicit food run from their quarentined barracks:

The road was a running river, the rain torrential, the wind howling. Gibbs felt the bags slipping and, as they got wetter, he wondered how long it would be before the bottoms dropped out, despite the double sacking. Lightning flashed. There was no one on the road now. 

“How much further?” Gibbs asked.

Lightning flashed again. Thunder. More flashing, but this time a horn tooted. A jeep splashed by, and then stopped.

“Troops,” came a shout. “Hop in.”

Avila got there first, tipping the drinks into the back seat. They were messy, but still intact. He then helped Gibbs in with the meat.

“Thanks,” he said.

“Didn’t like what they had in the mess hall?” said the driver. “That’s devotion. Where to?”

“Just down the road a bit,” Avila said. “I’ll tell you where.”

They took off. Gibbs was glad for the ride, but worried. The driver was thickly ponchoed, but he could have been a general for all he knew. The Post Commander himself, perhaps, out for a refreshing drive in the storm. The old classroom came up quickly. Luck.

“Just here,” Frank said.

“Here?” The driver braked, and then turned about. He smiled. He knew, but would he tell? Gibbs didn’t think so. “I should take a burger for my trouble, but . . .”

“You can have mine,” Avila said.

“No. Just be careful next time.”

Somehow Gibbs understood that the driver was cadre and vaguely familiar. Don’t they all look alike, these lifers? 

Gibbs jumped out of the jeep, while Avila regrouped the bags.

“Wait,” said the driver. “On the floor in the front.”

Gibbs came around the other side. There was an old crate in the front. The driver reached down and cleaned out some maps and old magazines and what appeared to be a Bible.

“Really?” Gibbs asked. The driver clicked his lips. “Frank, we got a box.”
Avila was out in a flash. They filled the crate, which was a Godsend, because the bottom of two of the bags had split open already. They each held a side, hoisting the order out. The driver gave them a two-fingered salute. His poncho hood slipped, revealing two bars on his helmet.

Captain.

Gibbs suddenly recognized the man — Captain Vargas, the chaplain, out saving souls tonight, Hallelujah, pass the burgers. Amen.
=======================================
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Want a human interest story. This is the one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

How many books do you have Ed?  And where do you draw your characters from? I mean like the soldiers here?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

16.  The soldier is ME. The book is a Roman a clef. It's a veiled memoir. I served in the US Army 1966-68.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

Read the book last month and really enjoyed it, Ed!  4 stars!  I need to post a review on Amazon, but I'm slacking.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Read the book last month and really enjoyed it, Ed! 4 stars! I need to post a review on Amazon, but I'm slacking.


Thanks, Steven. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I am currently writing another novel based on some of my army experiences in Germany in 1968 - but it's not a memoir, and bit Stephen Kingish.  It's called _*The Road to Grafenwöhr * _ and should be out in the 1st quarter of 2011.

Edward Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Read a sample of Surviving an American Gulag using The NEW Kindleboard Sampler*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Back in 1967, the US Military handled the gay issue a bit differently than it does today and I, a draftee, experienced it first hand. This book assures that these memories are ver forgotten - a tale from the heart:
_*SURVIVING AN AMERICAN GULAG*_ (230 pages)
"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie. " - L.C. Evan.

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity. Also included with this work is "A Dime a Dip," a tale of the author's grandmother and her considerable efforts on behalf of thousands of migrant worker children.

If you believe in the strength of the human spirit to change, then the gulag is a gate to be opened.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't ask, Don;t tell is a rife topic, but homosexuals survvng in the military environment is a well-trod topic, but this is a first hand account.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Kindleboard Book Profile for Surviving an American Gulag*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

After 43 years, I still tote around reminders of my stay in the Gulag - particularly a chronic cough left over from my bout with P'monia.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My own veteran's story in my own words. Names changed to protect the innocent (including my own.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It seems like a million years ago when I served my country. It's good to remember. Come remember with me.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt from Chapter Seven:

The last thing that Gibbs wanted after the PT test was lunch. His stomach convulsed and, although his food was scant, he didn’t think it would stay down. Still, he stood in line before the monkey bars (again), hung on the first rung (again), was chewed out, and then trudged up the stairs to the familiar bellow, Pillsbury Doughboy on the line. The afternoon was easier, if trying to stay awake through a weapons class was easy, followed by an hour of drill — left face, right face, dress left, dress right and all that other happy horse shit that defined military regimentation. If it was good enough for that sissy, Von Steuben, it was good enough for his descendants.
After dinner (monkey bars, etc.), Gibbs imagined his bunk and unmitigated sleep. However, before his muscles atrophied, he ventured to the little gym, which was nothing more than a garage-sized hut outfitted with a half-basketball court, some parallel bars, a stationery horse and weights. He had heard so much in the last three days about the place, he decided it wouldn’t hurt to peek in and see. He was surprised that it was well used, mostly by the other Platoons. He didn’t know anyone there, but it didn’t matter. He only came to observe. 
Suddenly, a basketball sailed his way.
“Catch it,” came a shout.
It was that lunatic from A Platoon — Merryman. He sneered, especially when Gibbs just watched the ball. However, since the ball bounced off the wall and back toward him, Gibbs scooped it into his arms and returned it to Merryman.
“I don’t want it,” Merryman snapped. “I threw it to you.”
“I don’t want it, either.”
“Then, why are you here? You don’t look like a weightlifter. I can’t see you swinging on the bars or pommeling around on the horse.”
“I just came to look around.”
Merryman dribbled the ball, and then shot. 
Bingo. Right on the money. 
The ball boomeranged toward Gibbs, as if it had a homing device. He scooped it up again, and stared at the thing. He had never scrutinized a basketball. A ball was a ball, but this one had tight lacing and deeply grooved seams. He considered tossing it at the basket. 
Why the hell not? 
Gibbs tried to remember what Avila had told him. 
One hand on the bottom and one on the top. Spring and let go. 
As he sorted this out in his head, Merryman placed a rather large paw over the ball’s crest.
“I never miss,” he said. “Never. It pisses them off, because they’d like nothing better than to run my ass ragged around the gym, but I . . . never . . . miss.”
He clapped Gibbs’ left hand until it was slightly askew of the bottom, and positioned it opposite to the right hand, slightly askew of the top.
“Do you see this line?” Merryman pointed to the seam, and then to the lacing. “Line your left thumb on the seam, and your right index finger on the lacing.” He shifted Gibbs’ fingers into position. “Now grip. Bend you knees slightly. Look at the basket.”
Gibbs gawked across the half-court. He could see the basket and the netting. To him it looked like old wash hung on a rail. 
“Close one eye and line your right thumb to the front edge of the hoop. Do it.”
Gibbs hesitated, but could see that he had created a point of reference. A target. 
“Bend your knees, and when you come up, spring the ball toward the basket and . . . keep your arms extended, your hands in a follow-through.”
Gibbs shrugged, bent his knees, sprung slightly, and shot the ball with that follow through-maneuver, and . . . 
Bingo. Right on the money.
“Cool,” Gibbs said. He grinned as he watched the ball bounce beneath the basket. “Thanks.”
However, the strange troop had vanished. Unsettled, Gibbs backed over the renegade ball. It was a fluke that he got that basket. Had to be. So, he tried again — same set up, as if it were an axiom learned by rote in a physics class. Presto. It worked again. He tried six more times and aced four baskets, and the two he missed were near misses. 
After the sixth throw, he let the ball roll to the wall. He backed out of the gym, regarding the hoop in a friendlier light. He knew that if he never wanted to run another lap around the big-ass gym, he’d need to hone this formula here, at the little-ass gym. One less thing hung over his head. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

While _*Surviving an American Gulag * _ is a memoir of my military trials and tributations, the upcoming _*The Road to Grafenwöhr * _ (February 2011) relates many of my later European military experiences (only that one is a Gothic Horror work).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't Ask/Don't Tell passed the Senate. . . .President is expected to sign.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep. I got an email from him. He said he will sign it. It's been along haul. Glad I lived to see it.

Edward C. Patterson
Proud Gay Veteran


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now if they'd only get that First Responders bill through. . .but that doesn't seem to be on anybody's radar but Jon Stewart.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

I just finished this book today. Such great, economical writing. I posted my Amazon review.

Dana Taylor
_Let's be Facebook Friends: ]http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345_http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1053614345[/i


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Dana for the sterling reviewand for making my day. I sent you a facebook request.

Again, Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

Signed!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

ScottLCollins said:


> Signed!


I got all teary. I mean, when I was in the service it was a bit harsher. To come out meant a stay in Leavenworth prison or Mannheim (if you were in Germany). I've been in touch (a reconnect, if you will) with Miriam Ben Shalom, one of my mentors, who was the first lesbian to have her discharge overturned by the Supreme Court. Although elated by the end of DADT, she was also saddened by the fact that she had to go the full nine yards to get an honorable discharge, and angry at the fact that it took 17 years to overturn the policy. Her feelings are genuine, but I cannot help it. To me it is a yardstick of the destruction of those cold dark places gay and lesbians call closets. While the Army is a right of choice and a point of equality, the closet kills thousands of our children annually - and anything that encourages Gay youth to accept themselves and not jump in front of moving traffic or off bridges is a positive step. Having military heroes as gay role models is a powerful message for our children. To be OUT under fire may spark people to cease fire and spare our children lies and self loathing.

Edward C. Patterson
(soap box away now, but I've been in the closet and know the allure of jumping in front of traffic and it's a mighty hard step to hold yourself in check)


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm glad you didn't. From what I know of you, you are a wonderful person. From what I've read, you are a fantastic writer. The world is a much better place with you in it. Sorry it took so long for the rest of the country to realize its mistake in implementing DADT in the first place, but I too am happy that its now a thing of the past.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Still, adversity makes the survivor, and the survivor must tell the tale.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holidays from Winslow, Avila, Sgts. Gonvea and Pike, and the whole Powder Puff floor at the Special Training Unit.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Happy Holidays from Winslow, Avila, Sgts. Gonvea and Pike, and the whole Powder Puff floor at the Special Training Unit.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Same to you Edward!

Surviving an American Gulag is in my TBR pile. I need to move it up. I really enjoyed Turning Idolater.

Jenna


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Jenna.

I hope you enjoy my little Army memoir (fictionalized to protect the innocent).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come wax nostagic with me, when I was 18 years old and life was before me. Ah! To be 20 again. (Ah, I'd settle for 60 again).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The challenges set for us sometimes seem insurmountable. However, with a little help from friends, some driving focus and a dash of maturity, anyone can be their own hero.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's the opening paragraph to *Surviving an American Gulag*:

Private Winslow Gibbs rested on his bottom bunk feeling the first instance of safety after months of torment. He was hot and tired and fat and more than a little confused about his feelings toward army life and soldiers in general. Still, he had broken the cycle and had been relieved. Had he known that the orders were coming his way, he might have been far less content in this safe harbor. He might have considered the window an escape, although his girth might have stuck him there, leaving him no course but to be a bung to keep out the flies. However, ignorance is a fine buffer between security and pure terror. Knowledge withheld gives precious souls fantasies on which to cling, and like all fantasies, truth is evident only in its revelation. Therefore, Private Winslow Gibbs, feeling that his tribulation was at an end, actually was poised at a new road's beginning; all things prior being no more than a prelude; and an easy prelude at that, in hindsight.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a world within a world once you raise you hand and swear to give your life for your country.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you never had your personal freedom stolen from you in the name of a good cause, you may not understand the effects — both deplorable and sublime. Come on my journey. Let me share it with you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In one scene in Suri\viving an American Gulag you'll a view of how efficient Military Hospitals are. (NOT)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excerpt from _*Surviving an American Gulag*_

Time stopped, or so it seemed. Gibbs found the hospital bed the most comfortable haven he had snookered in months. The cloud pillow and the soft mattress hugged him like a trip home. He scarcely recalled the passage of days - the needle pricks, the coughs and wheezes from his ward mates, or the doctor's pasty face hovering over him, head shaking. It was in this middle passage between sick and sicker that Gibbs recuperated his legs from cramp and his shoulders from ache. Time stopped.

It took four days for the measles to subside - four days for it to infect everyone in the ward, none of whom entered here with a rash. However, it only took two days for the bronchial disorders that reigned here to creep across the linen and infect Gibbs - and another two to plunge him into a high fever and coughing and unimaginable pain. He didn't remember when they encased him in the tent, although he had a vague recollection of many hands on his body - arms and legs and head, all compressed and tousled. Day ran into night and night into day. Time stopped.

Gibbs felt the world literally pressing on his chest. Then the curtain would be drawn and the tent lifted. The orderly would wipe up. The nurse would take his pulse and blood pressure, and always the needle up the arm like an addict in some desolate alley taking his daily dosage, only everything came out - nothing in. No food. No water. His throat was on fire, and if something other than blood was coming out, he didn't care. It was beyond his sense of knowing, so like the grub he was.

Then came the wild dreams -

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is not your ordinary military tale - It's my story, as I remember it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Coming soon is another book based on my military experiences (but with a paranormal twist - aren't we all dreamers). _*The Road to Grafenwöhr * _ should be showing up on a kindle near you this week.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What I love about writing a novel that includes autobiography is the chance to relive it and to share it ith thousands.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever don eht eRun, Dodge and Jump. If not, come run with me. If so . . . come run again with me.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Some people pay for freedom with their wallets. Others with their time. I'm glad to have done so with both service and checkbook.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What readers say about Surviving an Amnerican Gulag:

"Patterson's novelized memoir read just as that, a memoir. When I opened the first page, I felt as though I was sitting next to him, and when I closed the book, I shook his hand and thanked him for sharing the memories." - Esmerelda Luv

"Patterson's telling of the story conveys the primitive conditions and harsh life experienced in basic training, from the total lack of privacy in the barracks to the grueling physical fitness training and the terror of night-time battle drills. Anyone who has ever had to spend time in one of the Army's many "splinter villages" will know from Patterson's words that he's been there himself." - Michael Hicks, author of In her Name

"Yet again Mr. Patterson has proven with this novel what a superb story teller he is. He has this amazing ability to catch the reader's attention right from the beginning." - Mireille eynes (Belgium)

"Surviving an American Gulag is nothing short of a heart and gut wrenching exploration of true human fortitude." - Timothy Mulder

"Edward Patterson's tale of military life has left me breathless. I ache to see this story up on the big screen. Some of the most endearing and inspiring characters, set against the backdrop of a rabidly homophobic bootcamp." - Thomas Riccobuono

"This is a poignant novel about how the military treated it's gay recruits and how a rag tag group struggled to overcome substantial obstacles. I found myself cheering for Gibbs in the novel's closing chapters as his confidence and abilities grew along with his self discovery." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"All the characters in this book, bad guys and good guys, will tug at your emotions in a very good way. Thank you for sharing your life." - Bookbinder

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L. C. Evans

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Np rince is too high to pay for country.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Come learn about the spirit of Bayonet!!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Nothing can be more destructive to the soul as when you're told you cannot serve your contry.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from the author of No Irish Need Apply, Look Away Silence and The Jade Owl -
_*SURVIVING AN AMERICAN GULAG * _ - Edward C. Patterson
230 pages
Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Here's an excerpt from Chapter Seven

Time stopped, or so it seemed. Gibbs found the hospital bed the most comfortable haven he had snookered in months. The cloud pillow and the soft mattress hugged him like a trip home. He scarcely recalled the passage of days - the needle pricks, the coughs and wheezes from his ward mates, or the doctor's pasty face hovering over him, head shaking. It was in this middle passage between sick and sicker that Gibbs recuperated his legs from cramp and his shoulders from ache. Time stopped.

It took four days for the measles to subside - four days for it to infect everyone in the ward, none of whom entered here with a rash. However, it only took two days for the bronchial disorders that reigned here to creep across the linen and infect Gibbs - and another two to plunge him into a high fever and coughing and unimaginable pain. He didn't remember when they encased him in the tent, although he had a vague recollection of many hands on his body - arms and legs and head, all compressed and tousled. Day ran into night and night into day. Time stopped.

Gibbs felt the world literally pressing on his chest. Then the curtain would be drawn and the tent lifted. The orderly would wipe up. The nurse would take his pulse and blood pressure, and always the needle up the arm like an addict in some desolate alley taking his daily dosage, only everything came out - nothing in. No food. No water. His throat was on fire, and if something other than blood was coming out, he didn't care. It was beyond his sense of knowing, so like the grub he was.

Then came the wild dreams -


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Gulag made me what I am today — shaped me, coaxed me and pushed to age.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In 1966, the draft sucked up many boys who were unfit for duty — both physically and spiritually, and in the days before "Don't Ask, Don't Tell," it forced a generation further into lies. Winslow Gibbs, overweight, afraid of much and sexually confused is slated by the US Army for discharge via the Special Training system, a segregation of soldiers to be whipped into specifimens of men or drummed out. How to survive this unit is a question constantly on Private Gibbs' mind. My novel, Surviving an American Gulag, is a thinly veiled autobiography — not the easiest revelation I have made. However, my story is one of healing in the face of a demoralizing world. Come listen to the secrets, both mine and the Army's.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thre isn't a day that passes that I don't think of the gulag.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Memorial Day is over, but the beat goes on.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

D-Day is Monday. My D-Day was back in 1966.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, Happy Birth to the Army. Come read about my experiences.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I was young then, but alive to the world of possibilities.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No other experience in my life so effected the rest of my life than being in the US Army . . . except perhaps the day I came out of the closet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The favorite is also on the Smashword summer sale for the month of July.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an opportunity to get a copy of this popular Indie work on your Kindle.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Week 4 of the Smashword summer FREE sale begins.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Summer sale ends tomorrow.

http://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/EdwardCPatterson for list of books. For this one use code SSWSF for FREE copy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt:

The trench was pitch black. The sky didn't help here, being clear and spacious, but moonless. Gibbs felt Avila's hand clasp his in the dark. Their fingers interlaced in a warm way, and then they squeezed. 

"What are they waiting for?" Gibbs asked. The night eroded his confidence. He felt the battle of spleen and bowels percolating again. "Shouldn't we be fixing bayonets? It'll be (efing) hard to fix bayonets in the dark."

"No bayonets," Avila said. "They said no bayonets for the night run."

Gibbs didn't recall that, but didn't argue. 

"I just wish they'd get this over with."

There was a crackling. Then, the ground shook. A tremendous blast cracked over their heads. Gibbs covered his ears, almost dropping his weapon. Avila clutched him.

"You got your wish. It's starting."

He heard war cries. 

Were they supposed to scream and shout like that or had the first volley hit the trenches. 

The whistle blew.

"Up and over. Heads down. Bellies low."

Gibbs froze. The rumbling shook him to the marrow. His hands wavered. He could hardly clutch the M-14.

"Let's go, Winslow. I'll be with you."

"I'm scared."

"So am I. We'll be scared together."

Gibbs scrambled up the ribbing to the top. What he saw topside was far different from the Day Course. The potholes, tubs and craters were exploding, and with each eruption, the ground rumbled. He felt the pulse of machine gun fire. Flares flew high and there was yelling and screaming and war whoops. Perhaps that helped. He heard Avila scream. Aargh. He tried and failed, but since he could see Frank low crawling toward the wall, Gibbs started the course. 

He couldn't find purchase. Each time he moved, the craters erupted, the ground roiling. He knew he was going to have a coughing fit. They would find him in the morning collapsed and mummified beside one of those cannon shooters. 

"Winslow, the faster you move it, the sooner it'll be over."

That made sense. He found purchase. Soon, he reached the wall, but when he did, the heaviest blast went off beside him. His ears quaked. His rib cage cramped. The blast rocked him and he froze again. He saw another wave of soldiers shimmy past him. He had the urge to low crawl back to the trench and claim insanity.

Would that work again? Wouldn't that mean another stint in the gulag? 

Gibbs blew the grit from his teeth and rounded the wall. The barbed wire was ahead. He also could see the machine gun fire. 

(Sugar), they were using tracers. 

He could see every round fired and they seemed close. They were close. He pushed with his feet, the weapon hitting his chin more than once as he crawled. He was glad he didn't have a bayonet now. He would have sliced his jugular twice already.

The barbed wire was invisible in the night, but it was there. He only needed to lift his (ash) and he could feel the daggers ripping. 

Blast.

He collapsed to his flattest, his hands flying to his helmet, forgetting the sharp awning that awaited such mistakes. He felt the rip, and another blast. He was beached. This was it. The stuff of his nightmares resurrected on a field of crimson, and that crimson now flooded over the back of his right hand. 

"Winslow," Avila shouted. "Don't stop."

"But, Frank."

Avila was at the end of the first barbed wire run. His hand was reaching under the spiraling blades, encouraging Gibbs to continue. 

"You can't stay there."

"But I can't go on, Frank."

"Then, I can't either. I'm staying here until you either move it or get us both killed."
Gibbs wept, with full Chauncey woe, but he frog kicked forward, and then regained a sloppy rhythm.

"C'mon, just a bit further."

"But we got another run of barbed wire."

"One thing at a time, Gibbs."

Gibbs pushed forward until he was within arms-reach of Frank, who growled and crawled away toward the second barbed wire run.

Edward C. Patterson
author of Surviving an American Gulag


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Did I ever tell you about the most pivoltal time in my life? Well, come on in and read about it.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Drop down and give me ten.   Yes, Sergeant.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today we're surviving Hurricane Irene. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In the day before "Don't Ask, Don't Tell,"
I had my story, and know it well.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's an excerpt:
Private Winslow Gibbs rested on his bottom bunk feeling the first instance of safety after months of torment. He was hot and tired and fat and more than a little confused about his feelings toward army life and soldiers in general. Still, he had broken the cycle and had been relieved. Had he known that the orders were coming his way, he might have been far less content in this safe harbor. He might have considered the window an escape, although his girth might have stuck him there, leaving him no course but to be a bung to keep out the flies. However, ignorance is a fine buffer between security and pure terror. Knowledge withheld gives precious souls fantasies on which to cling, and like all fantasies, truth is evident only in its revelation. Therefore, Private Winslow Gibbs, feeling that his tribulation was at an end, actually was poised at a new road's beginning; all things prior being no more than a prelude; and an easy prelude at that, in hindsight.
****
East of the City of Augusta, Georgia, on the banks of the willowed Savannah River, Fort Gordon baked, even under the weak February sun. It was a war year - 1967, and the military installation churned out in its flywheel America's young men to fight the foes of democracy. From city and country, from swamp and high-rise, from volunteer to draftee, they came, or were brought to learn the art of surviving the enemy, so that they could destroy the enemy. Lessons old in the craft, Spartan in the womb and centurion in the stance, spun from the mouths of automaton trainers, who had lived to teach these men how to outstrip death's ultimatum . . . or not. A fruitful task that promised the fatherland ample scope to keep the war fires ablaze. 

Fort Gordon, sparse and nearly treeless, except for the occasional copse left to (pish) on when the authorities were back-turned, was divided into three parts. The permanent corps lived in neatly trimmed greenery, as posh as the Augustan golf courses that flanked the river. Here the officers and their families, and anyone tarred and feathered to be here, made the best of the apparent sameness of a military post and its redundant accommodations. 

The training grounds, however, were regimental barracks, two stories high each - wooden, cookie cutter, and coal furnace stoked, and grouped by fours - Alpha, Bravo, Charlie and Delta companies. Each group stood adjacent to three, rubber-stamped, squat shanties - a mess hall, a quartermaster's hut and a commander's post (the Top's shack). A Physical Training course (PT, for short) and drill field flanked each training unit, completing the suite. That and a flagpole. Twenty-four training units were arrayed about a vast parade ground that was also cuffed by a Post Exchange, a stockade, a motor pool, a chapel and a utility building. A troop churner, indeed.

Finally, there was the wilderness - a camp run-a-muck spreading for acres over hill and dale, hard baked in the red Georgia clay beneath the tyrant southern sun. Here the trails were cruel and steeply designed for torment. Here stood the rifle ranges, the confidence courses, the gas warfare shack, the grenade toss pits, and that terror called the Infiltration course. No matter how much stamina a man stored in his gut, the wilderness could pummel it to dust. Those that survived were dubbed real men, shaped from longhaired hippies and poor gas pumpers and scrappy street punks and marginal college students, into specimens groomed to the standards of war. 

Fortune always touted such brigades, but fortune never countenanced failure. That wasn't in the directives, those official brassy memoranda that shaped all recruits uniformly. What about short falls from the standard? What about those who yearned for home - to be away from the sterile dust bowl of the twenty-four training units? What about the disobedient, the malingerers and the ****? Not covered by instruction until . . . until the focus falls to a hidden flank, to an isolated zone - a twenty-fifth unit, whispered about during smoke breaks and in mess hall gossip and other such prating. A place as mythic as purgatory and conjured to make soldiers toe the line. Yet every now and then, a soldier could look down the road toward that isolation zone and see it . . . yet not see it, because it was hidden in plain sight. Still, occasionally at roll call or at evening muster, a fellow troop would be missing, and yet no drill sergeant hysterics heralded the disappearance. Just a dash in the line, one closed up by a dress-right and an at-ease. Brief puzzlement. A shrug, and then on to the tortures of the day until, within a few hours, perhaps less, that soldier's name was forgotten - red Georgia dust in the wind, hidden in plain sight.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

New review (5-stars) at http://tinyurl.com/3osvhso Come take a look.

Thanks
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Enter a world apart - the military world.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Every Veteran has a story - here's mine.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

45 years ago I serrved, and thereby hangs a tale

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excerpt time. As some of you may know, I lost 120 pounds in 6 weeks in the Army - from unfit flabster to passable survivor. One of the many challenging episodes are covered in my Roman a clef novel Surviving an American Gulag - so come with me to Fort Gordon and the Special Training Unit and feel my pain. (Bowdlerized in parens):
========================
The gym was cool, and after the hectic run, a blast of arctic air refreshed Gibbs. He felt life creeping back into his legs, but there was no time to enjoy it. He would be over-heated again soon enough. This gymnasium's prime purpose was to showcase intramural basketball games. It was regulation size - not Madison Square garden, but not your standard school gym. It had a high arched roof, like a Quonset hut gone wild. The bleachers, generally furled flat to the wall, today partially racked out. Gibbs soon learned that whether furled or unfurled, the bleachers were off-limits to him. 

"Okay ladies," Gonvea shouted as he ushered Gibbs to the already formed double-line of troops. "Take `em off."

Gibbs' looked left and right, watching both Platoons shuck their fatigue pants and shirts. Everyone wore gym shorts and various style T-shirts. Gibbs' hesitated.

"Strip, Gibbs," Gonvea yelped. 

"I'm not wearing gym gear, Sergeant."

Pike chuckled. "You are wearing underwear, troop?"

"Yes, Sergeant."

"Then what's the problem, Gibbs?" Gonvea barked. "We have no gang bangs here." He roared. As Gibbs' stripped off, now subjected to two-dozen sets of stares and chuckles, he thought he heard Krasner laugh. This time it was his imagination. That (buzzard) laughed no harder than anyone else did. 

"Okay," Gonvea said. "Fun's over. Line up for you-know-what."

You-know-what turned out to be the daily dozen exercises prescribed in the U.S. Army Training Manual. The only twist here was the hard floor and the vigor of expletives showered on the exercisers. Gibbs had always managed the easier set - the jumping jacks, arm rolls, side benders, but most everything that required squatting, lying prone or on the back was always a wash. He struggled, but was not alone in these shortfalls. 

"Push," Pike yammered at him during the failed second push-up. "What's the matter with you?"

Gibbs gasped too much to answer. He collapsed on his belly.

"Try this." Pike lay beside him. "Stay on your knees." Gibbs' knees still ached, but when compared to the regulation push-up, this was easier. He managed ten. "Good," Pike said. "Now, give me two more real ones and you can stand."

Gibbs finished the last two with considerable difficulty, but with much encouragement. When he stood, Gonvea was standing directly ahead, staring at him venomously. He mouthed the words piece of (stuff), and then put his foot on Private Chauncey's back. Chauncey was alternating two push-ups with the knee-ups that Gibbs had just learned. "A little more weight for you, Sweetems," Gonvea said. Chauncey moaned, trying his best to complete the set under Gonvea's foot.

After completing the daily dozen, Gonvea barked. "Three laps, and don't drag your (ashes)."

The gym became larger by the time the troops huffed through all three laps. Gibbs was still running (more a trot). Ormond kept him company and, to Gibbs' surprise, neither Gonvea nor Pike separated them. Gibbs was soaked, despite the luxury of air conditioning. His legs were on fire again, and by the time he completed the third lap, he had a cramp. He thought he would puke again, but there was nothing to up-chuck, unless he could find more bile in a round of dry heaving. Ormond kept him upright.

"Just hang in there," Ormond advised. "Don't go down. They'll never let you forget it."
Pike blew a whistle. "Hoops," he shouted.

"Hoops?" Gibbs asked.

Ormond smiled. "This is easy, if you can do it."

The Platoons formed two lines perpendicular to the basket nearest the doors. There, from the spot line, each troop was required to shoot a basket. Gibbs was thankful he didn't have to move. He watched as the basketballs flew, and surprisingly, most hit their mark. Twig's was a natural. Even Herbie's was sunk, but when Avila shot, he missed.

"Two laps, troop."

Avila shrugged and took off for two laps around the gym. 

Gonvea bounced the ball toward Gibbs, who fumbled it. He didn't even know how to hold it. He had never played basketball. His brief observation of his comrades and their globetrotter skills didn't teach him a thing. He held the ball at both ends like a monkey clasping a pair of cymbals. He rocked it to his knees, and then pushed it toward the basket. The ball, airborne, tickled the bottom fringes of the net before crashing into the doors.  

"Two laps, troop."

Two laps. Gibbs gasped. He gave Ormond a rescue me look, but what could Buddy do? So, Gibbs trudged to the bleachers and began his run. He didn't think he could do one lap. Two? His hips burned. Still he managed to get one foot in front of the other. He had less care now for his legs, but more for his lungs. They were collapsing. He was sure of it, and when Krasner past him, flipping him the finger, he couldn't even reciprocate. 

The soles of his feet were conspiring with the rest of his body to bring him down. One lap finished, he started the second at a modified walk. He knew Gonvea would be on his (ash) soon to get moving, but the cadre let him be. So he walked the rest of the long course. 

"Gibbs," Gonvea said. "Back on line. You shoot again."

Again?

Avila, who had just rejoined the line, sauntered over and helped him out, despite Krasner's petulant sneer. Gibbs was grateful, not for the sneer, which he tried to ignore, but for Avila's crutch-like support.

"Thanks," he said.

"Listen to me," Avila said. "I'm no great shakes at this, but you're holding the ball all wrong." Avila mimed. "Not on the sides, and never a scoop." He repositioned his hands. "One hand on the bottom, the other near the top, and then spring it out." Avila's hands sprang upward. "You can practice at the little gym after hours."

"After hours?" Gibbs moaned. He hoped to get through the morning. It was barely nine o'clock. It was still the shank of the day. What after hours could there be? Then he noted all the successful baskets that most everyone made. Were they all born in Harlem? There was design here, and it spelled the little gym and after hours.

"Here, Gibbs," Gonvea said, snapping the ball at him. 

Gibbs stepped up to the line. He could see the sweat dripping down his legs. He knew that his fly flap must be wide open and every eye was on his crotch, because silence gripped the moment. He put his hands on either side of the ball and began to scoop. He heard a tongue-click behind him and remembered. He regrouped his hands - one on the bottom, one near the top. He focused on the basket. It was high and mocked him. He tensed and thought he'd cry. No one else shot now. Watching. Waiting. Waiting for his belly whop of a ball to go crashing into the door again. Gibbs closed his eyes and felt the pain of another lap. He snorted, and then sprung the ball into the air. It sailed high - too high, he thought, but with charm and, perhaps a bit of grace, it slammed into the basket, hanging for a moment before slipping through the lacy netting to the polished blonde wood floor.

"Yes," came a shout. It was Ormond. Gibbs heard other voices too. Avila's, Herbie's, Chauncey's and even the sweet feminine tones of Chola. He also heard lucky shot from Krasner. However, this was better than returning the finger. Gibbs nearly collapsed, such was the magnitude of his accomplishment.

"Excellent," Pike said.

Gonvea hovered, his face glaring. Gibbs knew that this lucky shot was lucky. He knew if he wanted to stave off laps, he would find those after hours at the little gym. He had robbed the Sergeant of a fiery moment. However, Gonvea's scowl broke into a toothy grin. 

"There's hope for you yet, Troop. Sergeant Pike, Gibbs gets a private escort back to the mess hall at lunch."

What that meant, Gibbs couldn't guess. Maybe it meant a naked run over burning coals, but he was beyond caring. He only wanted his blanket-sparse bunk and the rest of the day to sleep.

Edward C. Patterson
author of Surviving an American Gulag


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Need a Page-turner. I guarentee this is one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Good mormig. Woke up to a nice review of Surviving an American Gulag out in the Blogosphere.

Review by Jennifer Mosher.

This book was really enjoyable. Occasionally a character or an event would be a little larger than life, and lack a little realism, but then a good story always has components that are a little beyond what the average Joe is likely to experience.

The beauty of this book is . . . read entire review here.

Edward C. Patterson
author of Surviving an American Gulag


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This book varries the fire that's in my soul.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a way out of the gulag's we create for ourselves.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want to spend some time with me in the Gulag, pull up a chair and crack open this book.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sometimes you defeat yourself and let others do their best to help you. Sometimes, however, you can rise to the occasion if you allow others to help you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The gulag is hidden in plain sight.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that I'm sixty-four and look back when I was 20, it's hard for me to imagine that I had so much energy.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Coming of age in the army.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Price of Freedom is Sweet to Give

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I will say to commit to writing some of my darkest hours was not easy, but better to be out with it than to carry it to the grave. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

To slog through it all and to think you'll not survive, and then to rise above it all and soar for the rest of your life — that's the gift of service and the challenge of freedom.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here (in Fort Gordon) I am (highlighted in yellow) in this half of my graduation photo from Army training. In _*Surviving an American Gulag*_, I presented myself to you as Private Winslow Gibbs. This photo is after I survived the Spacial Training Unit, and from here I would go on to radio rapair school in Ft. Benning, and then to Germany (see: _*The Road to Grafenwöhr*_). Unlike other graduation photos which certify me as an expert in subject matter, this one is more important, witness to my survival and certifying me as a human being and an American.

Edward C. Pattaerson (Private Winsolow Gibbs/Pfc Quincy Summerson)
Proud Veteran US Army 1966-1967


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The greatest adventures are the ones we encounter in our own lives.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In the Days before Don't Ask, Don't Tell (which thank God, is gone).

Edward C Patterson


----------



## Romana Grimm (Mar 19, 2012)

Very interesting, especially since I write m/m military short stories myself and wondered how people really coped back in the day. My take on it is purely fictional and sometimes I feel a bit inadequate.  AFAIK the DADT has been repealed by now at least, although I doubt that gays are really treated with the respect they deserve. Like most changes, it'll take time to really get used to it. 

Thanks for sharing, and I'll make sure to check out your book!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Romana Grimm said:


> Very interesting, especially since I write m/m military short stories myself and wondered how people really coped back in the day. My take on it is purely fictional and sometimes I feel a bit inadequate.  AFAIK the DADT has been repealed by now at least, although I doubt that gays are really treated with the respect they deserve. Like most changes, it'll take time to really get used to it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, and I'll make sure to check out your book!


Thanks,

The book is a Roman a cle, and therefore is a thinly veiled memoir of my own experience as a closeted gay man in the military in 1966. It think it is eye opening, not only from the clueless manner the Army handled things, but, from my own perspective, my surprise at my own coping abilities. This gal went from whiner to bra burning in the flash of an eye.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Romana Grimm (Mar 19, 2012)

Interesting metaphor ... now I have a picture of a gay man in drag burning a 200$ bra  

No, seriously, well done, it must've been painful to write, at least in some instances. *chapeau*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Romana Grimm said:


> Interesting metaphor ... now I have a picture of a gay man in drag burning a 200$ bra
> 
> No, seriously, well done, it must've been painful to write, at least in some instances. *chapeau*


It was, since my conduct was not exemplory during this period and I am guilty of many ignoble thoughts and acts. More difficult to write, however is my experiences as an AIDS caregiver in my novel Look Away Silence, a work I nearly didn;t finish. It took the authors in the KB support group to get me through it, plus the angels that appeared at the edge of my bed each night whispering "Tell our tale, deary. Tell our tale." No I sleep the sleep of the ages at night.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I should reenlist, or at least my doctor told me the other day when he ordered me to loose 50 pounds.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There comes a time in all American lives to serve your country, by giving up some part of your life and ging your country a blank check to fill in up to and included . . . your life.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's what readers say about Surviving an American Gulag

"Patterson's novelized memoir read just as that, a memoir. When I opened the first page, I felt as though I was sitting next to him, and when I closed the book, I shook his hand and thanked him for sharing the memories." - Esmerelda Luv

"Patterson's telling of the story conveys the primitive conditions and harsh life experienced in basic training, from the total lack of privacy in the barracks to the grueling physical fitness training and the terror of night-time battle drills. Anyone who has ever had to spend time in one of the Army's many "splinter villages" will know from Patterson's words that he's been there himself." - Michael Hicks, author of In her Name

"Yet again Mr. Patterson has proven with this novel what a superb story teller he is. He has this amazing ability to catch the reader's attention right from the beginning." - Mireille eynes (Belgium)

"Surviving an American Gulag is nothing short of a heart and gut wrenching exploration of true human fortitude." - Timothy Mulder

"Edward Patterson's tale of military life has left me breathless. I ache to see this story up on the big screen. Some of the most endearing and inspiring characters, set against the backdrop of a rabidly homophobic bootcamp." - Thomas Riccobuono

"This is a poignant novel about how the military treated it's gay recruits and how a rag tag group struggled to overcome substantial obstacles. I found myself cheering for Gibbs in the novel's closing chapters as his confidence and abilities grew along with his self discovery." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"All the characters in this book, bad guys and good guys, will tug at your emotions in a very good way. Thank you for sharing your life." - Bookbinder

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L. C. Evans

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Coming of Age in the Army

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I bare my soul in this one.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I have something to confess, and confess it here.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

"Patterson's novelized memoir read just as that, a memoir. When I opened the first page, I felt as though I was sitting next to him, and when I closed the book, I shook his hand and thanked him for sharing the memories." - Esmerelda Luv

"Patterson's telling of the story conveys the primitive conditions and harsh life experienced in basic training, from the total lack of privacy in the barracks to the grueling physical fitness training and the terror of night-time battle drills. Anyone who has ever had to spend time in one of the Army's many "splinter villages" will know from Patterson's words that he's been there himself." - Michael Hicks, author of In her Name

"Yet again Mr. Patterson has proven with this novel what a superb story teller he is. He has this amazing ability to catch the reader's attention right from the beginning." - Mireille eynes (Belgium)

"Surviving an American Gulag is nothing short of a heart and gut wrenching exploration of true human fortitude." - Timothy Mulder

"Edward Patterson's tale of military life has left me breathless. I ache to see this story up on the big screen. Some of the most endearing and inspiring characters, set against the backdrop of a rabidly homophobic bootcamp." - Thomas Riccobuono

"This is a poignant novel about how the military treated it's gay recruits and how a rag tag group struggled to overcome substantial obstacles. I found myself cheering for Gibbs in the novel's closing chapters as his confidence and abilities grew along with his self discovery." - Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

"All the characters in this book, bad guys and good guys, will tug at your emotions in a very good way. Thank you for sharing your life." - Bookbinder

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L. C. Evans


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

On sale for $ .99 (in honor of Gay Pride Month)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Perfect beach and vacation reading. And staycations too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Summertime, and the reading is easy.
Fish are jumpin'
And the novels is fine.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Life before Don't Ask, Don't Tell


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I went from 270 to 160 lbs in 6 weeks. How? Read. Read.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Do ask - I'll tell (and have told).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My life in the Army may not have been ideal, but it shaed the rest of my existence with an indelible chisel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There comes a time when one must give some part of oneself or life had no meaning.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll meet you on the dreaded infiltration course.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Those were the days when you didn;t go Army - you WENT Army when the Army called you.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Serving my country was the highlight of my life.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Big thank you to me many readers for supporting this novel.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Losing weight by the numbers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Four novels - the cornerstones of my work.

Surviving an American Gulag
Turning Idolater
Look Away Silence
The Road the Grafenwöhr

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Surviving army life is rough as it is, but to be gay is a whole 'nother level.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Private Gibbs Faces Military Life in 1967

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Spend some time on the infiltration course with me - run, dodge and jump  . . . Sergeant!!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm celebrating 5 years as an Indie Author - November 18, 2007 to date. And in a countdown to 18,000 sales.

Readers Rock
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In 1967 Winslow Gibbs was Drafted

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In 1967 I was serving my country. In 2012 I'm pushing the book.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A perfect Holiday read for new kindles and old, Fires HD and all eReaders.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Holiday to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy New Year to all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Tale of Military Secrets . . . how they solved tricky problems in those days.

Edward C. Patterson
A Survivor


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A place hidden in plain view.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gay men were regarded as misfits in the army of the 1960's and posed a si9gnificant quandary to the military, but that doesn;t compare to the quandary of those caught in the lack of a solution.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Speaking of snow, I hope everyone is safe and sound and warm.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's difficult to reveal one's inner truth to the world in a memoir, even if you change the names to protect the inoocent.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Finding my way in the Georgian sun - surprised by what I found and learned. Come see and learn too.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A hard book to write as it is autobiographical and I present ME, warts and all.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

My world was set on its head in 1966 and I've never been the same since.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What is a gulag? Is it physcial or spiritual? Good question to ponder. Better question to answer.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Mastering the Run, Dodge and Jump has served me well for over a half a Century. Still Running, always Dodging and landing the Jumps.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How to Loose 120 lbs, in 6 week.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There's a quiet madness about losing your freedom in a country founded on freedom. But then there's an even sweeter madness to the realization you sacrifice to freedom assures it for the rest of your life.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

. . . and when the weight was lost, I caught a curious condition which led to an even more life threatening situation. Come with me into the Gulag and have your eyes opened.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

How the Army Tried to Solve a Thorny Problems - the art and cruelty of Section 8.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You're in the Army NOW

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Tale of a Draftee in 1966 - From Unfit to Fighting Fit

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In every age, a boy must become a man, and this was one helluva ritual.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Excerpt from Chapter Five - Hoops and Laps

The gym was cool, and after the hectic run, a blast of arctic air refreshed Gibbs. He felt life creeping back into his legs, but there was no time to enjoy it. He would be over-heated again soon enough. This gymnasium’s prime purpose was to showcase intramural basketball games. It was regulation size — not Madison Square garden, but not your standard school gym. It had a high arched roof, a Quonset hut gone wild. The bleachers, generally furled flat to the wall, today were partially racked out. Gibbs soon learned that whether furled or unfurled, the bleachers were off-limits to him. 
“Okay, ladies,” Gonvea shouted as he ushered Gibbs to the already formed double-line of troops. “Take ‘em off.”
Gibbs’ looked left and right, watching both Platoons shuck their fatigue pants and shirts. Everyone wore gym shorts and various style T-shirts. Gibbs’ hesitated.
“Strip, Gibbs,” Gonvea yelped. 
“I’m not wearing gym gear, Sergeant.”
Pike chuckled. 
“You are wearing underwear, troop?”
“Yes, Sergeant.”
“Then what’s the problem, Gibbs?” Gonvea barked. “We have no gang bangs here.” 
He roared. As Gibbs’ stripped off, now subjected to two-dozen sets of stares and chuckles, he thought he heard Krasner laugh. This time it was his imagination. That bastard laughed no harder than anyone else did. 
“Okay,” Gonvea said. “Fun’s over. Line up for you-know-what.”
You-know-what turned out to be the daily dozen exercises prescribed in the U.S. Army Training Manual. The only twist here was the hard floor and the vigor of expletives showered on the exercisers. Gibbs had always managed the easier set — the jumping jacks, arm rolls, side benders, but most everything that required squatting, lying prone or on the back was always a wash. He struggled, but was not alone in these shortfalls. 
“Push,” Pike yammered at him during the failed second push-up. “What’s the matter with you?”
Gibbs gasped too much to answer. He collapsed on his belly.
“Try this.” Pike lay beside him. “Stay on your knees.” Gibbs’ knees still ached, but when compared to the regulation push-up, this was easier. He managed ten. “Good,” Pike said. “Now, give me two more real ones and you can stand.”
Gibbs finished the last two with considerable difficulty, but with much encouragement. When he stood, Gonvea was standing directly ahead, staring at him venomously. He mouthed the words piece of shit, and then put his foot on Private Chauncey’s back. Chauncey was alternating two push-ups with the knee-ups that Gibbs had just learned. 
“A little more weight for you, Sweetems,” Gonvea said. 
Chauncey moaned, trying his best to complete the set under Gonvea’s foot.
After completing the daily dozen, Gonvea barked. 
“Three laps, and don’t drag your asses.”
The gym became larger by the time the troops huffed through all three laps. Gibbs was still running (more a trot). Ormond kept him company and, to Gibbs’ surprise, neither Gonvea nor Pike separated them. Gibbs was soaked, despite the luxury of air conditioning. His legs were on fire again, and by the time he completed the third lap, he had a cramp. He thought he would puke again, but there was nothing to up-chuck, unless he could find more bile in a round of dry heaving. Ormond kept him upright.
“Just hang in there,” Ormond advised. “Don’t go down. They’ll never let you forget it.”
Pike blew a whistle. 
“Hoops,” he shouted.
“Hoops?” Gibbs asked.
Ormond smiled. 
“This is easy, if you can do it.”
The Platoons formed two lines perpendicular to the basket nearest the doors. There, from the spot line, each troop was required to shoot a basket. Gibbs was thankful that he didn’t have to move. He watched as the basketballs flew, and surprisingly, most hit their mark. Twig’s was a natural. Even Herbie’s was dunked, but when Avila shot, he missed.
“Two laps, troop.”
Avila shrugged and took off for two laps around the gym. 
Gonvea bounced the ball toward Gibbs, who fumbled it. He didn’t even know how to hold it. He had never played basketball. His brief observation of his comrades and their globetrotter skills didn’t teach him a thing. He held the ball at both ends like a monkey clasping a pair of cymbals. He rocked it to his knees, and then pushed it toward the basket. The ball, airborne, tickled the bottom fringes of the net before crashing into the doors.  
“Two laps, troop.”
Two laps. Gibbs gasped. He gave Ormond a rescue me look, but what could Buddy do? So Gibbs trudged to the bleachers and began his run. He didn’t think he could do one lap. Two? His hips burned. Still he managed to get one foot in front of the other. He had less care now for his legs, but more for his lungs. They were collapsing. He was sure of it, and when Krasner past him, flipping him the finger, he couldn’t even reciprocate. 
The soles of his feet were conspiring with the rest of his body to bring him down. One lap finished, he started the second at a modified walk. He knew Gonvea would be on his ass soon to get moving, but the cadre let him be. So he walked the rest of the long course. 
“Gibbs,” Gonvea said. “Back on line. You shoot again.”
Again?
Avila, who had just rejoined the line, sauntered over and helped him out, despite Krasner’s petulant sneer. Gibbs was grateful, not for the sneer, which he tried to ignore, but for Avila’s crutch-like support.
“Thanks,” he said.
“Listen to me,” Avila said. “I’m no great shakes at this, but you’re holding the ball all wrong.” Avila mimed. “Not on the sides, and never a scoop.” He repositioned his hands. “One hand on the bottom, the other near the top, and then spring it out.” Avila’s hands sprang upward. “You can practice at the little gym after hours.”
“After hours?” Gibbs moaned. 
He hoped to get through the morning. It was barely nine o’clock. It was still the shank of the day. What after hours could there be? Then he noted all the successful baskets that most everyone made. Were they all born in Harlem? There was design here, and it was spelled — the little gym and after hours.
“Here, Gibbs,” Gonvea said, snapping the ball at him. 
Gibbs stepped up to the line. He could see the sweat dripping down his legs. He knew that his fly flap must be wide open and every eye was on his crotch, because silence gripped the moment. He put his hands on either side of the ball and began to scoop. He heard a tongue-click behind him and remembered. He regrouped his hands — one on the bottom, one near the top. He focused on the basket. It was high and mocked him. He tensed and thought he’d cry. No one else shot now. Watching. Waiting. Waiting for his belly whop of a ball to go crashing into the doors again. Gibbs closed his eyes and felt the pain of another lap. He snorted, and then sprung the ball into the air. It sailed high — too high, he thought, but with charm and, perhaps a bit of grace, it slammed into the basket, hanging for a moment before slipping through the lacy netting to the polished blonde wood floor.
“Yes,” came a shout. 
It was Ormond. Gibbs heard other voices too. Avila’s, Herbie’s, Chauncey’s and even the sweet feminine tones of Chola. He also heard lucky shot from Krasner. However, this was better than returning the finger. Gibbs nearly collapsed, such was the magnitude of his accomplishment.
“Excellent,” Pike said.
Gonvea hovered, his face glaring. Gibbs knew that this lucky shot was lucky. He knew if he wanted to stave off laps, he would find those after hours at the little gym. He had robbed the Sergeant of a fiery moment. However, Gonvea’s scowl broke into a toothy grin. 
“There’s hope for you yet, Troop. Sergeant Pike, Gibbs gets a private escort back to the mess hall at lunch.”
What that meant, Gibbs couldn’t guess. Maybe it meant a naked run over burning coals, but he was beyond caring. He only wanted his blanket-sparse bunk and the rest of the day to sleep.


Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

from Surviving an American Gulag - Calling Mr. Dix

Gibbs newfound military accent soon ended when he returned to the barracks. His comrades complained that that asshole thinks he’s another Gonvea, or something. He suffered their grumbles and glares. However, since he was the only surviving member of B Platoon in that array, his own floor was a refuge. It also was a reminder that he was still among the downtrodden. Krasner’s sharp tongue still flared. Mr. Geoffrey still moaned, even on a day of rest. Herbie chirped endlessly about things Gibbs scarcely understood. Chola mooned like some cow from a Tennessee Williams’ play, while Huey ogled him from the top bunk. 
Ormond and Twig were deep in discussions and when they spied Gibbs, they broke their huddle and waved him over.
“Pike’s on today,” Ormond said.
“I know,” Gibbs said. “He’s not around though. He’s at the chapel. Some problem with Gautier.”
“The Jew,” Twig said.
“I think he’s Jewish,” Gibbs answered, minimizing the jibe. “I think he’s got a problem.”
“Don’t we all,” Ormond said. “That guy’s spooky. He just stares at people.”
“Well, I think he’s reached the end of the road.”
Ormond shuddered. 
“Lucky him.”
Gibbs wasn’t sure he heard Ormond correctly. He assumed that Buddy wanted to stick it out, but the furlough request must be stuck in some in-box and other options might have been brewing. 
“Well, I don’t want to go that route,” Gibbs said.
“I don’t think we get a say,” Twig snapped. “Besides, the guy’s a Jew. I’m putting up with **** here, if that wasn’t bad enough.”
Gibbs would have defended the name of **** and Jews everywhere, but Twig could squash him with his pinkie, so he just turned back toward his bunk.
“Wait, Winslow,” Buddy said. “You need a thicker skin in here. There are all types. Even big fucking giants with shit between the ears.”
Twig laughed. 
“Shit between his ears.” 
Yuck, yuck.
“Forget about Gautier,” Ormond said. “Pike’s easy on a Sunday.”
“Excuse me?”
“I mean, it’s time for a Mr. Dix run and you’re the newbie.”
Gibbs flinched. He was wondering when the promised run to the fast food joint would happen, but he never considered that it would be self-service. 
“I can’t do that.”
“Well, it’s only fair. And you’ll have company.”
“Who?”
Ormond grinned. 
“Krasner.”
“No way.”
Krasner shuffled from his bunk. 
“I’m not going with that little weenie.”
“Hey,” Ormond snapped. “If we don’t get a Mr. Dix run because the new guy’s afraid and the old guy’s a crab, I won’t be responsible for the results.”
The bunks groaned.
“But, Buddy,” Gibbs pleaded. “What if we get caught?”
“I’m not getting caught,” Krasner raved, “because, I’m . . . not . . . doing it!”
“You don’t have to do it,” Avila said. He sidled up to Gibbs. “I’ll go instead . . . with Gibbs.”
“But . . .” Gibbs spluttered.
Krasner spit. 
“I don’t think so, hon.”
Suddenly, Gibbs felt threatened. In fact, he thought Krasner might change his mind just to prevent Avila from going. He shot Ormond a glance. 
“So what if we get caught?”
Ormond smirked.
Avila took his hand and turned him around. 
“If you’re caught, they’ll slap your hands, give you laps, take away your morning bacon which last time I looked, you don’t have, and they may even give you a week in the stockade. Not likely, but if they do, it’ll be a vacation.”
“Okay,” Gibbs said. “What’s the plan?” 
He reveled in Krasner’s hissy fit. It was better than church.
3
The plan was complicated by two unforeseen issues. The first was — rain. It rolled in about fifteen-hundred hours accompanied by a distant rumble. Gibbs was positive the run would be off, but his comrades were so crazed at the promise of hamburgers, fries and shakes, there could have been tornados and the run would have proceeded. The other was a bit more precarious. Pike never returned as the at-arms. Sergeant Beale, the mess hall matre d’, replaced him. Beale was infamous for taking out his interrupted Sunday with frequent bunk checks. This change caused a brief discussion in favor of postponement, but in the end, B Platoon decided that risking Gibbs and Avila was well worth it.
The rest of the plan was simple. Mr. Dix was about a half-mile from the Special Training Unit’s northern boundary. It was a straight run past the laundry and the Post Theater, which made the road dense on Sunday evenings, a good movie (hell, any movie) being a magnet. There was only one show, at seventeen-hundred hours, so the run was planned at sixteen-thirty hours so the runners would blend into the theater traffic. The rain might have thinned the crowd, but Dr. Zhivago was playing and Ormond predicted heavy traffic. Mr. Dix was just beyond the movie house. Orders fulfilled. Bags toted back to the boundary, the runners would come to the emergency fire stairs, where an ammo box was rigged to a pulley and hoisted up the back way and — bingo. 
Food, glorious food.
“The coast is clear,” Avila said. 
He stood on the edge of the PT testing grounds. Gibbs crouched under his poncho by the monkey bars. Avila waved him on. The road to Mr. Dix was across the field and beyond an old, abandoned classroom, which was still within the unit’s boundaries. 
“Shitty weather,” Gibbs said. 
The raindrops canopied on his poncho hood, and then dripped to his chin. His pants were already soaked. He knew he’d catch a cold. Sick call loomed. As he padded and splashed behind Avila across the run, dodge and jump, his socks (all three pairs of them) were flooded. 
“This is crazy, Frank.”
“Tell me about it. Aren’t you glad you can run now?”
Gibbs thought about this. He had already trotted twice as far as he could a few weeks ago.
“Yeah. How about that,” he chuckled.
They reached the abandoned classroom. Avila pulled Gibbs inside the doorway. The rain poured from the eaves and rattled through the remnants of gutters.
“Maybe this was a bad idea,” Frank said.
“What is this place?”
“Shit if I know. I’ve only been here once before. My first Mr. Dix run. I did it with a guy named Krank.”
“Krasner?”
Avila laughed. 
“No. His name was Krank. Gone now. Who knows where? Went on sick call and never came back.”
“Was he . . .”
“As queer as Alexander Hamilton.” He put his hand out. “It’s letting up.” 
It wasn’t, but the joke was precious. Gibbs laughed. 
They splashed into the road. They weren’t alone. Dr. Zhivago had drawing power and dozens of ponchoed soldiers slogged through the red mud. Gibbs was beyond caring about being wet. There comes a point. Even though the rain was less now, the muck was as slick as paint. 
“There it is,” Frank said.
The Post Theater flashed its marquee emblazoned with Pasternak radiance, a long line queued for the full event. Just beyond was a shack with a modest sign: 

MR. DIX — Good Eats

Gibbs wondered whether it was good eats or not, but the aroma was heavenly. The charbroiled meat penetrated the precipitation, catching Winslow’s nostrils, dancing through every fiber of his olfactory sense. He heaved a sigh and hastened to the ordering window, which had its own queue. 
The next challenge was considerable. Avila had taken the orders, which were variations of burger and fries (cheese and onions, with or without ketchup or mustard). There was a frankfurter order. That was Gatawitski’s, but as far as the meat and veggie, it was mostly pedigree. The shakes were varietals and there were two root beer floats in the order. The challenge under normal conditions was toting these bags safely back to the ammo box, but wet bags presented a different challenge. 
Gibbs managed five bags, while Avila balanced the drinks. 
“They should have sent three of us,” Gibbs complained. 
“I know. It’ll be a bastard.”
“It’ll be luck if we get back at all. And the smell is driving me crazy.”
“I know, but if we drop them, it won’t be our fault. And it won’t be our fault if we lighten the load.”
“Lighten the load?”
Avila smiled. Gibbs got it. He weighed this thought. 
How many Mr. Dix hamburgers could he gulp down — nay, wash down with a variety of vanilla and strawberry milkshakes? 
Wondrous thought.
The road was a running river, the rain torrential, the wind howling. Gibbs felt the bags slipping and, as they got wetter, he wondered how long it would be before the bottoms dropped out, despite the double sacking. Lightning flashed. There was no one on the road now. 
“How much further?” Gibbs asked.
Lightning flashed again. Thunder. More flashing, but this time a horn tooted. A jeep splashed by, and then stopped. 
“Troops,” came a shout. “Hop in.”
Avila got there first, tipping the drinks into the back seat. They were messy, but still intact. He then helped Gibbs in with the meat.
“Thanks,” he said.
“Didn’t like what they had in the mess hall?” said the driver. “That’s devotion. Where to?”
“Just down the road a bit,” Avila said. “I’ll tell you where.”
They took off. Gibbs was glad for the ride, but worried. The driver was thickly ponchoed, but he could have been a general for all he knew. The Post Commander himself, perhaps, out for a refreshing drive in the storm. The old classroom came up quickly. Luck.
“Just here,” Frank said.
“Here?” The driver braked, and then turned about. He smiled. He knew, but would he tell? Gibbs didn’t think so. “I should take a burger for my trouble, but . . .”
“You can have mine,” Avila said.
“No. Just be careful next time.”
Somehow Gibbs understood that the driver was cadre and vaguely familiar. 
Don’t they all look alike, these lifers? 
Gibbs jumped out of the jeep, while Avila regrouped the bags.
“Wait,” said the driver. “On the floor in the front.”
Gibbs came around the other side. There was an old crate in the front. The driver reached down and cleaned out some maps and old magazines and what appeared to be a Bible. 
“Really?” Gibbs asked. The driver clicked his lips. “Frank, we got a box.”
Avila was out in a flash. They filled the crate, which was a Godsend, because the bottom of two of the bags had split open already. They each held a side, hoisting the order out. The driver gave them a two-fingered salute. His poncho hood slipped, revealing two bars on his helmet.
Captain. 
Gibbs suddenly recognized the man — Captain Vargas, the chaplain, out saving souls tonight, Hallelujah, pass the burgers. Amen.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE for July: Suriviving an American Gylag - at Smaswords

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/109
Use coupon code SW100 upon check out

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Personal Struggle with Everyone's War

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 19th and 20th at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*15 5-stars out of 17 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow September 19th and 20th at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*15 5-stars out of 18 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY - November 2nd at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*17 5-stars out of 20 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 23rd & 24th at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*17 5-stars out of 20 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 2nd & 3rd at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - February 10th & 11th at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - March 20 & 21st at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Wednesday April 30th at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Monday & Tuesday May 12th & 13th at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Tuesday & Wednesday June 24th & 25th 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow August 9th & 10th at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase)* 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Sep 13th & 14th at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase)* 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Nov 10th & 11th (Veteran's Day) at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow Dec 20th & 21st at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 21 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 15th & 16th at Amazon 
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*18 5-stars out of 22 reviews*​

What readers say:

"Edward Patterson has given us a first-hand look into this obscure place, so hidden in the usual military world. His sufferings and triumphs provide us with a look at a different kind of hero, one that has remained hidden for much of our history, but vital nonetheless." - J. C. Willis

"What strikes me the most about this book is the authenticity. The dialogue sounds like soldiers sound. The personalities are like people I know. The places felt like places I've been. Mr. Patterson paints a picture unlike many other authors I've read." - D. DePew

"Surviving An American Gulag is a poignant and masterfully written story. The characters are well-drawn, the dialogue authentic, and the descriptions put me right into the scene. I would love to see this book made into a movie." - L.C. Evans
=======================================

Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages 
(also Available as a KindleUnlimited and PrimeMember purchase) 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------

